

Today: Palo Alto Startup Moving Sale - thinkcomp

Our landlord just told us that we need to move in a hurry, so we're considering selling a bunch of things to make it easier. Our office is located (at least for a few more days) near the corner of Junipero Serra and Page Mill Road.<p>Here's what we've got:<p>- (6) Aeron (B) Chairs of various colors: gray, black, teal, blue @ $450.00 each<p>- (5) All-in-one 6'-tall touchscreen kiosks @ $400.00 each<p>- (1) HP LaserJet P4515n printer (http://www.staples.com/HP-LaserJet-P4515n-Printer/product_740115)<p>- (2) HP LaserJet 2055dn printers (http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/printer/LaserJet/1/storefronts/CE459A%2523ABA)<p>- (1) Peru Jazz Beach Double Coil (Napa) Beige Futon (http://www.thefutonshop.com/Sofa-Bed-Peru-Jazz-Beach-Lifestyle-Solutions/p/656/2774) @ $475.00<p>- (1) Pop-Up Trade Show Display Booth @ $300.00<p>- (1) Sony Trinitron WEGA 24" 24FV12 CRT TV @ $30.00<p>- (1) Sony DVD Player @ $20.00<p>- (1) Sony VCR @ $15.00
- (9) Dell 17" LCD Monitors with stands and VGA/DVI cables @ $60.00 each<p>- (3) Gateway 17" LCD Monitors with stands and VGA cables @ $60.00 each<p>- (2) 17" Black USB Elo Touchscreen monitors @ $160.00 each<p>- (2) 15" Black USB Elo Touchscreen monitors @ $125.00 each<p>- (2) 15" White Serial Elo Touchscreen monitors @ $125.00 each<p>- (4) Metal Folding Chairs<p>- (3) IKEA White GALANT tables with adjustable-height gray / chrome legs @ $120.00 each<p>- (2) IKEA White GALANT corner tables with adjustable-height gray / chrome legs @ $180.00 each<p>- (1) Xerox Phaser 6180MFP/N multi-function color laser printer / scanner / copier / fax<p>- (1) Samsonite 6' folding table<p>- (2) 4' folding tables<p>- (3) 4' x 6' Whiteboards @ $50.00 each<p>- (2) Staples Beige 4-Drawer Filing Cabinets<p>If anything above seems interesting, let me know at aarong at thinkcomputer.com.
======
ChrisNorstrom
What's the story behind the move? Out of business or just moving somewhere
else?

~~~
thinkcomp
We're still in business.

